# Turbinate reduction surgery?



## mattech (Sep 3, 2019)

Anyone done this, finally went to an ENT, he gave me a couple nasal spray prescriptions, and it hasn't really helped. He said my next option would be turbinate reduction surgery, my general Dr. Told me not to mess with it, because it's a 50/50 success and it is very painful. I am tired of being a mouth breather, I snore and I don't really stress that much, but I hate not being able to breathe during the day when I get winded while being active. Was it worth it, would you do it again?


----------



## seeker (Sep 3, 2019)

I had that surgery back in 1991.  Up to that point, I was using nasal spray four to five times a day so that I could breathe.  
After the surgery, I have never again used nasal spray even once.  Even on the high pollen days, I still breathe easily.  I would recommend that you not wait another day.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 3, 2019)

My wife had surgery last year to remove a cyst in her sinus cavity. Part of that involved work on the turbinate. She did have a great deal of pain and uncomfortableness. The end result has been very good thus far.


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 3, 2019)

The Dr told me it was not bad and I would be back at work in less that a week. I don't believe him. 
I'm in the same boat as you, constantly stuffed up, can only sleep on my stomach and on one side (other side gets too stopped up). I don't use nasal spray but have  been told by 2 Drs and ENT that my sinuses were "horrible".
I asked about the angioplasty thing where they put the balloon up there and expand the sinuses. Was told it doesn't work too well. Eventually gets closed back up.
ENT said he could grind it out some to open things up and then straighten my nose some (bent from an accident in 2nd grade). I'm scared that things may not go as planned. I know what I have now but the fear of the unknown and if it possibly could be worse. 
I do have a LT who had it done, was constantly flushing his nose for months, but said he breathes much better.


----------



## rayjay (Sep 3, 2019)

You guys should try sleeping with a Breathe Right strip just to see the possible difference in being able to breathe through your nose when sleeping. I first discovered them in the 90s for use when dirt riding. It made such a huge difference that I started sleeping with one. Now it would be impossible for me to sleep without one. It's such a boon that I wear them basically 24 hours a day. I most likely have one on in my profile pic. I have one on right now. It's coming unstuck but still holding my passages open. I do sometimes feel self conscious when in public with one on but at my age I don't really give a hoot what others think.

Go all in when trying them. Buy a 30 pack and wear one every night for 30 days.


----------



## rayjay (Sep 4, 2019)

I do have one trick that I need to pass on for overnight  use of Breathe Right strips. When you pull off the adhesive protective strips dab some tissue paper on the center portion of the BR so that the stickum doesn't pull off the skin on the bridge of your nose when you pull the BR strip off in the morning. About 3/8" of stickum right in the center is what you want to disable.


----------



## HuntingFool (Sep 4, 2019)

I had all 8 sinus cavities with 80 - 100% blockage in 2008. Laser surgery to clear them out and turbinate reduction. I was having recurring sinus infections about every 3 months. I had the surgery in Aug of 2008 and it definitely helped. I may get 1 sinus infection every couple of years since. Not a cureall as I still have some sinus issues. I will tell you this.....it is miserable for a few days after the surgery. I was out of work a week.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 17, 2019)

I had it done for sleep Apnea years ago. I don't remember it being all that painful, but the results only lasted about 6 months. My sinuses still swell shut during the night, even with a CPAP, but the CPAP was the best thing I ever got. During the Turbinate surgery, they also correct a deviated septum, took out  my tonsils and soft palate... Don't do that! I still have problems taking pills and choking on stuff. My ENT said they don't do that anymore. Oh, not sure if it's related to the surgery, but I have lost most of my sense of smell and taste.


----------



## ribber (Sep 17, 2019)

Good to know I'm not the only person with sinus issues. Saline spray and breathe right strips are now a permanent part of my life. I've long ago lost count at how many sinus infections I've had, and I have a deviated septum along with seasonal allergies.  
I had strongly considered having the surgery done several years ago, but my aunt had it done and her issues came back several months later.


----------



## mattech (Oct 2, 2019)

Well, I'm setup for December 10 to have this surgery. Apperently I have some septum Spurs and deviated in the rear along with large turbinates. So I'm hopeful this operation will really get me breathing for the first time ever.


----------



## fireman32 (Oct 4, 2019)

Good luck, I have a deviated septum and keep a stopped up nose year round. Ent said my sinuses were terrible and recommend the surgery.  My insurance wouldn’t cover it so I backed out on it.  I’ve heard more good reports than bad about it.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2019)

fireman32 said:


> Good luck, I have a deviated septum and keep a stopped up nose year round. Ent said my sinuses were terrible and recommend the surgery.  My insurance wouldn’t cover it so I backed out on it.  I’ve heard more good reports than bad about it.




I've hit my deductible but not my out of pocket so it's gonna cost me about a grand, but if it truly works will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## SakoL61R (Oct 6, 2019)

Mattech,
Just seeing this thread....
I recommend getting it done. 
 I had turbinate reduction along with removal of several polyps in both nasal cavities in 2014.  The ENT Doc also opened up both maxillary sinuses.  Did a great job.
Had been that way my whole life and while I had problems breathing through my nose sometimes, just learned to live with it using sprays and decongestants.
The recovery wasn’t fun and did take some time, but I’d do it again in a heartbeat.  Have not had a cold or been stuffed up since, nor does pollen bother me like it used to.  Much less snoring according to the mrs. as well.
Well worth it to me and very glad I did it.


----------



## mattech (Dec 12, 2019)

Well, I did the surgery Tuesday, and it's been pure misery. All I can do is hope it makes it worth it. I woke up from surgery crying like a baby, and was maxed on dolodid. I guess I'll update later,but right now it sucks, bad.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 12, 2019)

mattech said:


> Well, I did the surgery Tuesday, and it's been pure misery. All I can do is hope it makes it worth it. I woke up from surgery crying like a baby, and was maxed on dolodid. I guess I'll update later,but right now it sucks, bad.


hope it gets better soon and helps long term.


----------



## Bream Pole (Dec 12, 2019)

I had something called septoplasty. Not sure of spelling.  seems cartiledge was removed reshaped and sewn back. Day surgery. I had a stitch come loose and was bleeding to death down the back of my throat.  Thank God my wife saw things weren't right and refused to drive home-- a 3 hour rural trip--without seeing Dr. again.  Got to his office and no blood pressure or pulse.  Ambulance ride to Hospital for 2 day stay.

Recovery long with many visits to Dr's office for Him to clean out passages after packing and stitches removed.

Would I do it again.  In a heart beat.  No more sinus infections.  Can breath through nasal passages. Wish I had had it done when I was 10-12 years old.


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 13, 2019)

Been thinking of having it done. Got a referral the other day. The misery and all is what I'm afraid of. 
Like I told the Dr. I know the way things are now, the unknown is what scares me and what if its worse or something goes wrong. 
Please update as things go on.


----------



## Buckbuster (Dec 13, 2019)

I had it done several years ago and didn't have much of a problem. Still not perfect but hardly ever have to use nasal spray. One thing that helps is I started taking generic claritan every day and that helps. You will get better before to long.


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2019)

ucfireman said:


> Been thinking of having it done. Got a referral the other day. The misery and all is what I'm afraid of.
> Like I told the Dr. I know the way things are now, the unknown is what scares me and what if its worse or something goes wrong.
> Please update as things go on.




That's been me as well. However everyone I talked to said the same thing. Recovery is miserable but they all said they would do it over again in a heartbeat. I'm hoping I can say the same soon.


----------



## Buckbuster (Dec 15, 2019)

mattech said:


> Well, I did the surgery Tuesday, and it's been pure misery. All I can do is hope it makes it worth it. I woke up from surgery crying like a baby, and was maxed on dolodid. I guess I'll update later,but right now it sucks, bad.


How are you doing since the surgery?


----------



## mattech (Dec 16, 2019)

Buckbuster said:


> How are you doing since the surgery?



I'm starting to improve, but it still sucks. I flushed my nose tonight and had a 4 inch long blood clot filled slug hanging out of my nostril. I've found soaking cotton balls with afrin and putting them in my nose helps alot.


----------



## rayjay (Dec 16, 2019)

Hang in there !!


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 19, 2019)

Still miserable?


----------



## mattech (Dec 19, 2019)

Just left the Dr. Hi took out the splints in each nostril. I was amazed at how big they were. For the first time in my life both nostrils are working great, and I still have some inflammation to heal from. Still tender, but not miserable anymore. I'm definitely to the point I'm glad I had it done now. He said my recovery was worse that. Most because of how bad my septum was disconnected at the bottom of my nose, and the bone spur removal is also to blame. 


So anyone reading this with problems breathing, go get it done. You have a week of heii, but hopefully a lifetime of clear nostrils. I'm definitely not regretting it now, but it's easy to forget how bad the pain is once it's gone. Lol


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 3, 2020)

Any update?


----------



## mattech (Jan 11, 2020)

ucfireman said:


> Any update?




Things are going really well, I'm sleeping better, breath alot easier, I'm not getting the same amount of gunk out of my nose when using a netti pot. My right nostril still seems to be semi obstructed, but not terrible, my left nostril is absolutely awesome. I've read it could take 3-6 months to see the full affects of the operation. I go for another follow up this coming week just to see how things are going.


----------

